# down low filter



## gary007 (Apr 3, 2011)

best way to describe it is a grey sting ray shape and colour filter thats near bottom of tank and it looks like no leads there. has any got one i wonder is it battery powerd? that would save electric bill a bit lol its just i could'nt see any leads there,


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

is this the one your thinking?
http://www.hagen.com/pdf/aquatic/Elite-Stingray.pdf


----------

